# cama de una plaza y media



## Plinka

_"cama de una plaza y media"_

Hi,
I'm gonna be an exchange student in Barcelona and while looking for an apartment, I came across this phrase. Can anyone tell me what it means?


----------



## emege

Never heard it, and I'm from Barcelona. Mi guess: more than a single bed and less than a double one.


----------



## Plinka

Hehehe
Thanks!


----------



## María Gabriela

Your guess is correct emege (I´m MG too); we do use that phrase here in Argentina: "una plaza", "plaza y media" y "dos plazas" : single, single and a half and double
Good luck in Barcelona, Plinka!


----------



## Milton Sand

Hmmm... that's what we call (at least in Colombia) "*cama semi-doble*", it means that the bed is neither _single_ or _two-beds_ wide but one and a half.

Although, it is a very understandable phrase, I think "plaza" is not the most appropiate word for this, since it is rather used (among other meanings) refering to a seat (Un auto monoplaza = A single-seater car).

It would have been prefereably to find "cama de espacio y medio" or "cama de ancho y medio", or something like that.

I hope you find this kind of useful.
Bye.


----------



## zazap

Aquí en Valencia he oído mucho "cama de cuerpo y medio". Pues sí, es una cama de lujo para una persona, pero un poco pequeña para 2...
Here in Valencia I've heard "cama de cuerpo y medio" a lot. Well, it's a wonderful bed for one but a horrible bed for 2!


----------



## zumac

In the U.S., there are two sizes of twin or single beds, one with a 30 inch wide mattress and one with a 39 inch. The 39 is the standard twin size, which is also one-half the king size.

But, in Spain, you never know what they might have.

Saludos.


----------



## Milton Sand

zazap said:


> Aquí en Valencia he oído mucho "cama de cuerpo y medio". Pues sí, es una cama de lujo para una persona, pero un poco pequeña para 2...
> Here in Valencia I've heard "cama de cuerpo y medio" a lot. Well, it's a wonderful bed for one but a horrible bed for 2!


 
I like that: "cama de cuerpo y medio". I'm going to use that description for now on. My dad's business is to manufacture home furniture.


----------



## María Gabriela

> I think "plaza" is not the most appropiate word for this


Milton: no se trata de lo que a tí te resulte apropiado, sino de lo que se utiliza en el lenguaje; aquí le llamamos "plaza". Así es que a las sábanas las clasificamos de una plaza, una y media o dos


----------



## Milton Sand

María Gabriela said:


> Milton: no se trata de lo que a *tí *te resulte apropiado*,* sino de lo que se utiliza en el lenguaje; aquí le llamamos "plaza". Así es que a las sábanas las clasificamos de una plaza, una y media o dos


 
Huy.. pe-perdón.
Asumo que entonces no debo sugerirte que evites ponerle una tilde a _ti_ y que no necesitabas usar la coma antes de _sino_ en tu frase.

De todos modos insisto en que, para la mayoría de los hispanohablantes, "plaza" se refiere más a un asiento que a un espacio.

Tal vez, lograríamos un acuerdo si lo definimos como "puesto" (¿Cama de puesto y medio?).

En todo caso, con esto de las definiciones lo mejor es procurar no ser muy arrogantes. De veras, me disculpo si así lo he parecido.

Ojalá sea de utilidad mi opinión para alguno.
Chao! 
(¿O lo correcto es "chau?")


----------



## María Gabriela

> Tal vez, lograríamos un acuerdo si lo definimos como "puesto" (¿Cama de puesto y medio?).


Definitivamente no. Aquí un "puesto" es el cargo que se ocupa en un trabajo/empleo.
Y sí has parecido arrogante con lo que no debías sugerir e igualmente lo hiciste.
Que lo utilice "la mayoría" de los hispanohablantes, no significa que aquí también; si mencionas "puesto" en lugar de "plaza" te pedirán que te expliques mejor.
Adiós (chau es demasiado informal)


----------



## Kangy

Che, no se peleen...
Acá se dice "plaza" y en otros lados se dirá diferente...

Dejalo que cuando diga "puesto" acá y no lo entiendan va a ver


----------



## Milton Sand

Whatever.

Anyway, *Plinka*, I hope this discution has clarified your doubt.

Good luck to you and to everyone one who helped!


----------



## Plinka

Yes, it really has. Thanks everyone!


----------



## keeling

emege said:


> Never heard it, and I'm from Barcelona. Mi guess: more than a single bed and less than a double one.


 
Its a snore and clonk bed. One side is snoring the other falls clonk on the floor when they roll over!!


----------



## emege

Just remembered that there was a medium size of bed that my grandparents called:
"una cama de matrimonio bien avenido" (colloquial)


----------



## keeling

Bed widths in Spain generall y go: -
80cm, 90cm,110cm,135,cm 150 cm, 160 cm 180 cm

I guess it's the 110 size.


----------



## emege

That'd be it!


----------



## donector

Milton Sand said:


> De todos modos insisto en que, para la mayoría de los hispanohablantes, "plaza" se refiere más a un asiento que a un espacio.



Eso tiene sentido, a mi siempre me ha incomodado la falta de medidas objetivas al referirse a las "plazas"

resumiendo yo sugeriria lo siguiente

ancho / cant de pers / plazas

80cm                          / 1                                    / 1-plaza (estrecha)
90cm                           / 1                                                   / 1-plaza 

 110cm                          / 1                                                / 1.5-plazas (estrechas)
135cm                           / 1                                                / 1.5-plazas

150 cm/ 2                                                            / 2 plazas
160 cm                           / 2                                                            / 2-plazas
180 cm                          / 2                                                            / 2-plazas
king                                       2                                                               king

en nota parte: Milton yo pienso q no tenias por q disculparte / y a la inversa lamento la arrogancia de Maria ..... cuando alguien trata de ayudar lo minimo q se debe hacer es agradecer, sea la sugerencia mala o buena, y nunca escribir en ese tono y menos censurar a quien esta solo dando buenas ideas para mejorar la comprension

saludos


----------



## alacant

Hi, 

As a matter of interest, in England it's called a three-quarter bed.


----------



## Jalisco07

I'll keep for myself Keeling's definition. Snore and Clong Bed. I'm still laughing myself to death.


----------



## Zeprius

Queen size bed = cama de plaza y media


----------



## Manluf

donector said:


> resumiendo yo sugeriria lo siguiente
> 
> ancho / cant de pers / plazas
> 
> 110cm / 1 / 1.5-plazas (estrechas)
> 135cm / 1 / 1.5-plazas


 
La cama de 135cm era hace ya algunos años la cama "normal" de matrimonio, ahora parece que hemos crecido y suele ser la de 150cm 

Luego sería 135cm/ 2 / 2 plazas (estrechas)

Yo particularmente lo de cama de plaza y media no lo había oido nunca supongo que será la de 110 cm.


----------



## Modosita

keeling said:


> Its a snore and clonk bed. One side is snoring the other falls clonk on the floor when they roll over!!


 
Great!! I definitely like your definition best!

Well, I agree with the bed 110, and in Spain we would say "plaza" not _puesto.(in case of saying anything like this)_ Even though I have never heard this "de plaza y media" definiton.

saludos


----------



## polli

SI, creo que la de plaza y media es para 1 persona y de aproximadamente 110cm
Queen size es de 2 plazas (160 cm) y King size también de 2 plazas pero más grande (180 cm o más)


----------



## Trix

Hola , no es por echar más leña al fuego, pero trabajo en hostelería y efectivamente hablamos de plazas... en ningún caso de puestos.

Saludos

Bea


----------



## Matilde mir hernandez

son las camas de matrimonio que usabamos en casa de mi abuela en verano,ni muy chicas ,ni muy grandes........


----------



## appc

En un documento me acaba de salir: "literas de ½ plaza" refiriéndose a los camarotes (bunks) en una embarcación. Aún estoy pensando cómo traducir 1/2 plaza. Se agradece una ayudita.

 Al menos en Chile, siempre se habla de "plaza" en lo que respecta a camas (lo corriente y general en Chile es: 1 plaza, 1 plaza & media y 2 plazas), a no ser que sea alguna medida especial como la que he citado o las "queen" o "king" que se comercializan en algunas tiendas.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

zazap said:


> Aquí en Valencia he oído mucho "cama de cuerpo y medio". Pues sí, es una cama de lujo para una persona, pero un poco pequeña para 2...
> Here in Valencia I've heard "cama de cuerpo y medio" a lot. Well, it's a wonderful bed for one but a horrible bed for 2!




Por Cartagena también se dice "cama de cuerpo y medio" y tiene un ancho de 105 centímetros.

Saludos


----------



## macame

Pues, por deducción, si una cama de una plaza mide 0,80/0,90 m de ancho, la de una plaza y media debería medir 1,20/1,35 m (0,80+0,40/0,90+0,45) ¿no?, pero resulta que estas medidas son las de las que hasta no hace mucho se consideraban camas de matrimonio (más o menos avenidos), o sea, de dos plazas.
Con lo que se demuestra que a veces la lógica no tiene nada que ver con la realidad.


----------



## voltape

Que buena discusión se ha armado con esto de las camas - yo como peruano voy a cooperar - en Perú se dice PLAZA,  PLAZA Y MEDIA, DOS PLAZAS y después as QUEEN y KING - saludos desde Miraflores . Lima,  Peru Feb 23, 2018.


----------



## franzjekill

voltape said:


> en Perú se dice PLAZA, PLAZA Y MEDIA, DOS PLAZAS y después as QUEEN y KING -


Igual en Uruguay. Claro que lo de queen y king es relativamente nuevo, seguro que hace cuarenta o más años a nadie se le ocurriría...


----------

